# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Questions for Thursday 28 February

## davie

I have 50 questions (and answers) available for the next quiz. If the QMaster wants them let me know.

----------


## Anonymous

Do ye not think ye should be doing hoosework instead o spending all yer time making up Q's & A's ?   ::

----------


## sassylass

lol Davie, are you selling these questions? Have you begun a new business while yer wifies away?  Are they good questions, and worth the money, and how much?

----------


## DrSzin

Talkin' of hoosework, congrats to the Scottish ladies for winning the hoosework gold medal at the Olympics!  It was clearly a truly emotional experience for all those involved.



Those ladies were truly amazing at sweeping the Swiss Ladies' stones oot o' the hoose!   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Wifies at the Olympics!!!

Did ya all see 

Canada Vs USA?

 ::

----------


## Anonymous

> On 2002-02-23 16:08, WeeGili wrote:
> 
> Wifies at the Olympics!!!
> 
> Did ya all see 
> 
> Canada Vs USA?


I am talking Hockey!!!!!!

----------


## davie

Gili, It's a change for you to talk hockey - it's usually s****.  ::   ::   ::   :: .

----------


## Anonymous

> On 2002-02-24 12:12, davie wrote:
> 
> Gili, It's a change for you to talk hockey - it's usually s****.    .


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

